# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kuzhina serbe pushton bulevardin

## mani

Një restorant provizor, me 12 punëtorë serbë, ka zbarkuar në sheshin përpara Piramidës, ku shërbehen bërxolla derri, pieskavice, qofte të vogla e suxhukë të gatuar në zgarë. Sipas organizatorëve, kjo sofër e përbashkët shqiptaro-serbe është pjesë e një bashkëpunimi kulturor dhe tregtar mes Shqipërisë dhe Serbisë

Kuzhina serbe pushton bulevardin


Belina Budini

TIRANË  Bërxolla derri, qofte e suxhukë të zgarës në bulevardin Dëshmorët e Kombit, pikërisht në sheshin para Piramidës. Tani që kioskat e qofteve dhe pulave të pjekura, që dikur mbushnin qendrën e Tiranës, janë harruar ose zhvendosur në periferi, tymi i zgarave dhe era e mishrave të pjekur në bulevard është kthyer si ekstravagancë, me lejen e bashkisë sigurisht. Ata që kanë zbarkuar me zgara e prush në sheshin përpara Piramidës nuk janë ambulantë shqiptarë, por punëtorë serbë të një prej rrjeteve më të njohura të restoranteve tradicionale në Serbi. Kanë ardhur të pushtojnë me guzhinën e tyre Tiranën, por edhe Durrësin e Vlorën, ku gjithashtu janë ngritur restorante të tilla provizore. Filiale të këtyre restoranteve me kuzhinë sllave, të quajtur Perper (që është paraja e lashtë malazeze), ka prej kohësh edhe në Holandë dhe Gjermani, por jo të vendosur në natyrë. 
Zbarkimi gastronomik i serbëve në Tiranë duket se ka qenë i suksesshëm dhe në më pak se një muaj ata kanë krijuar tashmë klientelën e tyre, njerëzit e bulevardit, me të cilët nuk kemi parasysh ata që frekuentojnë qebaptoret, pasi çmimet e specialiteteve sllave që gatuhen në restorantin provizor përpara Piramidës, nuk janë për xhepat e atyre të fundit. Megjithëse serviren shpejt e shpejt në tavolina e karrige plastike, poshtë çadrash të vendosura nën diell, pranë trotuarit në rikonstruksion dhe rrugës ku rendin në çdo çast plot zhurmë makina të pluhurosura, gatimet e serbëve nuk kanë kaluar pa tërhequr vëmendjen dhe sidomos oreksin e kalimtarëve. 
Milisav Shuroviç, 40 vjeç, nga Beogradi, që kryen edhe funksionin e drejtorit serb të restorantit (ka edhe një partner shqiptar), thotë se gatimi më i preferuar nga shqiptarët në restorantin serb është pa dyshim bërxolla e derrit e tymosur. Ai tregon se bërxolla, ashtu si edhe suxhukët e qoftet, përgatiten tërësisht në Serbi dhe vetëm sa gatuhen në Tiranë. Madje shton se edhe mishi merret nga kafshët e mbarështuara vetë dhe nuk blihet në treg. Milisavi (që nuk di asnjë fjalë shqip dhe me të cilin merremi vesh nëpërmjet përkthyesit malazez me origjinë shkodrane) na tregon se specialiteti i tyre kryesor në restorant janë pieskavicet, lloj qoftesh të mbushura me djathë dhe proshutë, të cilat kanë patur sukses edhe në Tiranë, pavarësisht çmimit relativisht të shtrenjtë. 
Të gjithë punëtorët e restorantit janë serbë, deri edhe pastrueset. Një staf prej 12 vetësh punon në restorantin te Piramida, por dy grupe të tjerë serbësh janë vendosur në Vlorë e Durrës, ku Milisavi na thotë se po pëlqehen gjithashtu gatimet serbe. Menaxheri shqiptar preferon ta quajë këtë nismë si një lloj bashkëpunimi kulturor ndërmjet dy vendeve. Ai na shpjegon se për herë të parë, këto lloj gatimesh tërhoqën vëmendjen në Tiranë gjatë zhvillimit të panairit Klik Ekspo-Group dhe u vendos që të vinin me një restorant provizor, i cili do të qëndronte i hapur për afro një muaj këtu. Duket se po ky restorant provizor në natyrë, është një lloj testimi për të parë mundësinë e sjelljes së specialiteteve serbe në tregun shqiptar. Krejt të ligjshme interesat tregtare të serbëve, me të cilët shqiptarët kanë nga ana tjetër marrëdhënie shumë të hershme tregtare! 



Edhe kosovarët në sofrën serbe

Duket se për vetë punëtorët serbë që gjenden në Tiranë, nuk ka qenë e lehtë të vijnë të punojnë në Shqipëri. Një pjesë e tyre tregojnë se nuk u kanë treguar familjarëve se ku po shkojnë të punojnë, pasi nuk do ti kishin lejuar, për shkak të paragjykimeve të natyrës nacionaliste dhe për shkak të rrethanave që dihen tashmë. Megjithatë, tregojnë se janë të befasuar nga pritja dhe mirësjellja e shqiptarëve ndaj tyre, edhe pse përmendin rastin e ndonjë klienti kosovar që kur ka marrë vesh se aty gatuajnë serbët, është ngritur e ka ikur nga restoranti. Por ka patur plot nga ata klientë kosovarë që kanë vazhduar të hanë me shije pieskavicet, duke i kërkuar edhe një birrë kamerierit serb, për lehtësi komunikimi, në serbisht. 


Gastronomi/ Tendencat 

Shije të pastra

Prirja e sotme e guzhinës është kërkimi i shijeve të pastra. Dhe kësisoj rëndësi më e madhe u jepet ushqimeve tradicionale dhe krahinore. Gatimet janë në dukje të thjeshta, por në të vërtetë nuk është kështu, sepse kërkohet që ushqimet të pregatiten me më shumë kujdes dhe si të tilla, kanë nevojë për më shumë përkushtim. Në këtë mënyrë, arrihet që shija të jetë jo vetëm e pastër, por edhe maksimale. Përpunimi teknik i gatimit dhe përzgjedhja e seleksionimi i lëndës së parë kërkon edhe më shumë kujdes për një pjatë me shije të pastër. 

Restorant i thjeshtë, ushqim luksoz 

Ka marrë fund epoka e lokaleve false të verës dhe të produkteve të agroturizmit të improvizuar, ashtu si edhe moda e restoranteve që më shumë i mëshojnë ambientit, arredimit e arkitekturës së brendshme të lokalit sesa ushqimit (edhe pse të tillë ka plot në Tiranë). Sipas revistave të specializuara për restorantet, po kthehet më në fund moda e restoranteve të ngrohta dhe familjare, për të cilat rëndësi ka substanca, pra ushqimi, dhe jo dekori i mureve e tavanit. Në këto restorante ushqimet shërbehen si unike, janë zakonisht të shtrenjta, pavarësisht se mjedisi ku i shijon është i thjeshtë. 






17/08/2005
KATEGORIA: Metropol

----------


## D&G Feminine

Ca titujsh idiote!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ca titujsh idiote!


Tituj bashkim -vellazerimi pra ...  :sarkastik:

----------


## Labeati

> Bërxolla derri, qofte e suxhukë të zgarës ......
> 
> gatimi më i preferuar nga shqiptarët në restorantin serb është pa dyshim bërxolla e derrit e tymosur. Ai tregon se bërxolla, ashtu si edhe suxhukët e qoftet, përgatiten tërësisht në Serbi dhe vetëm sa gatuhen në Tiranë. Madje shton se edhe mishi merret nga kafshët e mbarështuara vetë dhe nuk blihet në treg. Milisavi (që nuk di asnjë fjalë shqip dhe me të cilin merremi vesh nëpërmjet përkthyesit malazez me origjinë shkodrane) na tregon se specialiteti i tyre kryesor në restorant janë pieskavicet, lloj qoftesh të mbushura me djathë dhe proshutë, të cilat kanë patur sukses edhe në Tiranë, pavarësisht çmimit relativisht të shtrenjtë.



Amani more, se po me shkon goja leng, eh cdo ma kishte qejfi te isha nja 10000 km me ne lindje mu tek piramida, se skam ngrene as dreke ende....

Eh cna hapet oreksin more....

----------


## DeuS

> Amani more, se po me shkon goja leng, eh cdo ma kishte qejfi te isha nja 10000 km me ne lindje mu tek piramida, se skam ngrene as dreke ende....
> 
> Eh cna hapet oreksin more....



...lol...lexo temen e mbush gojen me sekrecione!
U nisa per teme sherri...po na e kane gjet piken e dobet serbet m'duket  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Berxolla derriiii ...lolol 

Edhe une per sherr erdha ... na jipni nje cope bre !! lol

----------


## Dito

Nje serb ne serbi kurre s'do blinte ne nje dyqan shqiptar, ne po ne jemi shpirt medhenj.
Une e bojkotoj kete nisme perderisa e njejta ndodh ne trevat shqiptare ne territorin serb.

Hak velhak thone pleqte.

Dito.

----------


## KNFC

Nga e arrie kete konkluzion ti qe serbet ne serbi sdo te blinin kurre ne nje dyqan shqiptar?ke noh shume serbe?????ti leme ato rrymat politike a fetare apo ku di une,po po qe per njerezit e thjeshte jane shume te respektuar dhe te beses.shkurt kane shume tipare te perbashketa me shqipetaret.gjithmone flas per njerezit,as per politiken qe bejne apo fene qe ndjekin.ato ka forumiste te ndritur ketu qe i sqarojne fill e per pe.

----------


## dardajan

Do  ishte  me  mire  te  kishin  hapur  para  sahatit  ke  lulishtja  qe  te  shkonin   te hanin  masi  te  faleshin  ne  xhami   , oh  harrova  se  esht  mish  deri qe  mu  edhe te  ma  falin  nuk  e  ha,  kur  te  shkoj  kto  dit  do  marr  nje  qingj  do  bej  nje  zjarr  te  madh  dhe  me  prushin  qe  do  ngelet  do   pjek  nje  qingj  ne  hell  mu  para  tyre  ,  masanej  ta  shofin  konkurencen  ata  po  kam  frik  se  sma  jep  lejen  bashkia.

----------


## Alket123

> Do  ishte  me  mire  te  kishin  hapur  para  sahatit  ke  lulishtja  qe  te  shkonin   te hanin  masi  te  faleshin  ne  xhami   , oh  harrova  se  esht  mish  deri qe  mu  edhe te  ma  falin  nuk  e  ha,  kur  te  shkoj  kto  dit  do  marr  nje  qingj  do  bej  nje  zjarr  te  madh  dhe  me  prushin  qe  do  ngelet  do   pjek  nje  qingj  ne  hell  mu  para  tyre  ,  masanej  ta  shofin  konkurencen  ata  po  kam  frik  se  sma  jep  lejen  bashkia.


Mos e zuri shiriti i derrit Metin ne mes te vapes sepse kot nuk e ka lene kete porosi ne Kuran? Nejse! Ke ndonje gje konkrete sepse e morrem vesh qingjat e tua?

----------


## El^Fenómeno

> Tituj bashkim -vellazerimi pra ...


Thuash??????????????

----------


## DeuS

> Nje serb ne serbi kurre s'do blinte ne nje dyqan shqiptar, ne po ne jemi shpirt medhenj.
> Dito.


Shpirt medhenj...qe perkthehet ndryshe?!  :ngerdheshje: 

Ke te drejte ta bojkotosh temen...sinqerisht!

----------


## joss

> Nje serb ne serbi kurre s'do blinte ne nje dyqan shqiptar, ne po ne jemi shpirt medhenj.
> Une e bojkotoj kete nisme perderisa e njejta ndodh ne trevat shqiptare ne territorin serb.
> 
> Hak velhak thone pleqte.
> 
> Dito.


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  Kuzhine serbe thote, e ku ka serbi kuzhine? Kuzhiona e tyre eshte komplet kuzhina turke, byrekut i thone burek, dhe sarmase i thone sarma. Derrin e hane se nuk kane cfare te hane, ne tregjet serbe shikon vetem mish derri, patate dhe rrepa!! :i qetë:

----------


## Flamurtari2

> Amani more, se po me shkon goja leng, eh cdo ma kishte qejfi te isha nja 10000 km me ne lindje mu tek piramida, se skam ngrene as dreke ende....
> 
> Eh cna hapet oreksin more....



tu te hapkan oreksin serbet or mik si duket te shijoka buka serbe

----------


## KNFC

Lerini mer guzhinat ne vendin qe kane guzhinat,se u bene te tera temat lemsh.Jo per gje,po armiq kemi pas edhe ''vellezerit'' turq,dhe po te mendojme keshtu edhe per guzhinen e tyre,i bie te ngelemi pa ngrene fare.
Sa turp per ca mendime qe gjen ketu .............................

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

> tu te hapkan oreksin serbet or mik si duket te shijoka buka serbe



Mish derri te pjek shesin edhe ata sic shesim edhe ne.Popull ne, Popull edhe ata.Me ca ndryshime teknike qe ne derrin e rrjepim si greket kurse serbet e rruajn.Mishi mish eshte.Po te kishin zbarkuar boshnjaket me qingja ne hell te bere kurban me pare,nuk do ta kishe shqyer nje cope ti?Boshnjaket gjak serbi kane,vetem fene e kane ndryshe.  :shkelje syri:  Se ktu tek feja te rreh ty them une,jo se i urren serbet si serb. 

Megjithese mu burime te brendshme  e te paanshme nga pikpamja fetare e nacionaliste,lol, me thane se gatimi nuk ishte ndonjegje kushedi se cfare edhe per me shume, pak i shtrenjte.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Flamurtari2

> Mish derri te pjek shesin edhe ata sic shesim edhe ne.Popull ne, Popull edhe ata.Me ca ndryshime teknike qe ne derrin e rrjepim si greket kurse serbet e rruajn.Mishi mish eshte.


Meqe po na ligjeroke per derrin or derr po e marim mundimin te pergjigjemi

Mishi i derit eshte mish qe permban shum lloj semundjesh njera nga keto eshte gjate konsumimit te derrit njeriut i ikin ndenjat morale ....... kjo vihet re dhe ne vendet ku konsumohet derri burri e gjen bashkeshorten me hamshorin ne nje krevan dhe as ke ka pik ndjenje per te reaguar madje u kerkon falje per shqetesimin
vellai po ashtu per motren babai per vajzen ose per djalin

Prindrit dalin ne parakalime me femit e tyre pederaste ose lesbike me parulla te shkruajtura ne anglisht "we are proud of you"

Nga ngenia e mishit te derrit njeriu thot cfar ka serbi dhe mos te shesi mish ne mes te tiranes ..... haron tiranin dhe terorin perdunimet vrasje te femive nga serbet popullit shqiptar
Pra sic e shef o derr ndernia e derrit ka pasoja plus qe dhe shkenca e ka ndaluar konsumimin e ketij mishi

derri eshte e vetmja kafshe qe ha femijen e saj te ngordhur

----------


## Lioness

Flamurtar (i cilit flamur nuk e kam te qarte): 

Ate postimin tend nuk ke ku ta kapesh e ku ta lesh.  Nuk do debatojme te mirat dhe te keqijat e mishit te derrit, se eshte bere kjo pune disa here ne forum, dhe arritem ne konkluzionin qe kush e preferon eshte e drejta e tyre, dhe anasjelltas.  Ju lutem mos reklamoni me kaq zell (deri ne injorance) te drejtat, preferencat tuaja.   
Ben mire t'i hedhesh nje sy postimit te KNFC, dhe mundo te lesh fene dhe politiken jashte stomakut, dmth jashte kuzhines. 

Lioness

----------


## shkodrane82

Per mishin e derrit nuk di te jap komente nqs asht i mire apo jo, pasi se kam
kerku kurre...dhe s'di cte them.
Po per kuzhinen serbe vallahi kam debulese...kam pase rastin me e kerku dhe
fiksim me ka mbete nje lokal ne Titograd ku nuk kishe te ngime me hanger.
Nje nderthurje e modernes me ate te vjetren...mishi duke u pjeke ne furre
tip ne kohen e qepes....furre e hapun si gjysem hene...dhe me drunj.
Dhe kendej pjata e servirur me salce kosi, turshi qe si kisha kerku ndonjehere
dhe disa zbukurime fantastike.....tamam hapje oreksi.
Te na falni ju te tjeret nqs ju shkoj goja leng, po s'mund te rrija pa i pershkru.. :perqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

> Te na falni ju te tjeret nqs ju shkoj goja leng, po s'mund te rrija pa i pershkru..


Epo te ka faj tjetra  :perqeshje: .  Nuk te fal hic, shkodrane.  C'na kujton salcat e kosit me berxolla, (qe s'i kam ngrene qe ne kohen e qepes, dmth qe kur u degdisem ketej :ngerdheshje: .)

----------

